
Richard Stallman Braved a Winter Storm Last Night to March Against DRM - mikegerwitz
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/we-marched-with-richard-stallman-at-a-drm-protest-last-night-w3-consortium-MIT-joi-ito
======
mikegerwitz
I posted this with the actual title of the article, but it is misleading. I
was part of the protest:

This march against DRM, organized by Zak Rogoff of the FSF, was ~75 people
strong and was after the LibrePlanet 2016 conference. It was cold outside, but
this was hours before the winter storm that hit later that night. We spent
some time outside the Strata Center where the W3C was meeting (and the
LibrePlanet Conference was being held), outside the Google office, and outside
the Microsoft office where Danny O'Brien also gave a good talk.

After the protest, we headed to the MIT Media Lab for a nearly 2h discussion
with rms, Danny O'Brien, Joi Ito, Harry Halpin, and some pizza.

